# "Waiting" B&W Portrait



## dpolston (Dec 17, 2007)

_(I have serious problems posting pics here so I'm going to try it 3 ways. Please let me know which one works.) 

_This photo was taken while she was waiting to go out on stage for a concert performance. I have intentionally blown out the exposer have added some "personal style" to the image. What do you think?

(okay... image link to blog didn't work!)

(Copy image link worked for me):






The link itself: http://bp3.blogger.com/_d1syVVILleA...1600-h/CAF07+Live-Production-389+web+copy.jpg 

(Image link form pforum worked for me)

Image attachment from pforum:






I know it's overkill but I really need to know what works. And I'd appreciate the comments.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 17, 2007)

I can see all but the first copy of image link. All the others show up for me. 

This is a gorgeous portrait, but I think the eyes are too dark. Did you burn them a bit? Love the DOF!!


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 18, 2007)

All 3 worked for me, the text link, the inserted image and the thumbnail. I've been wondering if the previous problem has been due the use of spaces or illegal characters in your file names. Keep it simple.

Precious shot BTW, nice post work too!

-Shea


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks... no, I did not burn the eyes. Actually, I did 4 simple things. I converted to B&W, overexposed by 1 stop, added a G-blur (then erased the blur from the face (thanks for the dof props - it was in post) and vignyetted it.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't like the pitch black eyes, but I love the feel of the picture.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 18, 2007)

I love this shot David. The eyes dont bother me to much but i guess its because that is something i would like have in my own photos  your PP is awesome i must say. Great job!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

So... the consensus of the group is to fix the eyes. I think what draws me into them is the eyelashes which are crystal clear. I like the almost sad expression and the chapped lips are what makes this photo unique to me. 

But I do value your opinions and you are definitely helping be become a better photographer. I'll see what I can do on the eyes because it probably would make a better shot.

I'm glad you all like it.


----------



## NateS (Dec 18, 2007)

Wonderful picture and great Post processing.  I don't mind the eyes at all.  If you could bring some detail back while leaving them kind of dark it might be better.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought you'd might want to see the original. Her eyes are a bit dark there too. I haven't had a chance to play with the B&W yet.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Ah, I can see now why it translated so black! Since you say it's ok to edit your photos I'd be interested to see if anyone else can get those lashes more distinct from the eyes.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

by the way... haven't you see some photos that scream, "black and white"?

this is one of mine. 

<just an aside>


----------



## heip (Dec 18, 2007)

Great capture!! Nice emotional shot.

I converted it added some blur and grain.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 18, 2007)

> Since you say it's ok to edit your photos I'd be interested to see if anyone else can get those lashes more distinct from the eyes.


Well since you put it out there:





-Shea


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

This is why you are making me a better photog. I never thought of adding grain to this pic. Wild... I did fix the eyes. Better?


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 18, 2007)

BTW - When I adjusted the picture I also ended up with a bit of darkness under the eyes, I actually uploaded it and then ran the dodge tool over that area and over-wrote the file.

-Shea


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

I think it's a quirky part of this photo. Her eyes are dark and I really didn't notice it until it was pointed out to me. 

It might have something to do with the conversion too. I save all my originals at 300dpi and when I save for posting I crop to a 4x6 and reduce to 120dpi.

These were shot at: ISO 125, Focal 135mm, f 4.5, 1/30sec (if you are interested)


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 18, 2007)

It is a subtle difference, a little darkness and she is stressed, or with my edit, perhaps a touch over processed.

It is a lovely image either way IMHO.

-Shea


----------



## emogirl (Dec 18, 2007)

beautiful shot...eyes look best in ls3d's edit


----------



## noescape (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE this shot... no matter what the edit.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

emogirl said:


> beautiful shot...eyes look best in ls3d's edit



he's the man!   =o)


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

ls3d brought definition to the lashes! Nice job!!

This picture DID scream black and white, definitely. 

Absolutely portfolio worthy.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 19, 2007)

Funny that you mentioned portfolio... I am having 2 copies printed up as we speak.


----------



## mannella (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the things that bug me is the crop. I would have left a little bit of light on her back. The eyes I can go either way. I also would not have blurred out her left shoulder as much. JMO. These are all minor things and it is a great shot of a very pretty subject.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 20, 2007)

My favorite by FAR is the original capture.
It's a beautiful photograph, and it will be a treasured moment.
Way to go David!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 20, 2007)

mannella said:


> One of the things that bug me is the crop. I would have left a little bit of light on her back. The eyes I can go either way. I also would not have blurred out her left shoulder as much. JMO. These are all minor things and it is a great shot of a very pretty subject.



That was shot like that. I didn't frankly think about composition when I saw her. I liked the expression before I held the camera up to capture it. Thanks.

Cindy... I'm catching up with you! BTW this was using your advice of turning the flash around.   =o)


----------



## dpolston (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh... by the way. I gave a 12x16 print to the little girls mother last night and she started crying. There were a couple other people around and one of them left to go get more people to show this to. 

I don't know if she was crying because of the photo or the price I told her I sold this size for ($150.00 mounted). This was a gift print in exchange for a copyright/model release which she signed.


----------



## Trish1977 (Dec 20, 2007)

I loved the first one you posted, but now I see more of what photophop is capable of.  I HAVE GOT TO LEARN PHOTOSHOP!!!

Anyway, I LOVE the photo every which way I've seen it on this thread!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank You. Some photos you plan and some, like this one, give themselves to you.


----------

